# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Dealing with the Humaniacs

## ER12

Watch this 5 part series on dealing with the Humaniacs in 10 easy lessions:

http://humanewatch.org/index.php/sit..._easy_lessons/

----------

